# Summer sale at premier yamaha boating centers



## Premier-Yamaha-TX (May 5, 2016)

Come by any of the 8 Premier Yamaha Boating Centers to take advantage of our summer sale - going on now for a limited time!

http://www.premier-yamaha.com/summer-sale-on-Boats-Pontoons-Outboard-Motors-in-Texas--specials

Sample includes:

BERKSHIRE:
2016 BERKSHIRE B20F2A (Stock # BRK20-028) - $20,995
2017 BERKSHIRE 23ASTS2.75 (Stock # BRK23-062) - $37,990
2017 BERKSHIRE 23ASTS2.75 (Stock # BRK23-065) - $37,990
2018 BERKSHIRE 23CLSTS3.0 (Stock # BRK23-074) - $42,990
2018 BERKSHIRE 23RFXSTS3.0 (Stock # BRK23-077) - $45,990
2018 BERKSHIRE 23ASTS2.75 (Stock # BRK23-072) - $37,990
2018 BERKSHIRE 23ASTS2.75 (Stock # BRK23-067) - $37,990
2018 BERKSHIRE 23ASTS2.75 (Stock # BRK23-070) - $37,990

HURRICANE:
2016 HURRICANE FD 198 RE (Stock # GFD198-024) - $30,495
2016 HURRICANE FD 198 (Stock # GFD198-026) - $30,495
2016 HURRICANE CC 19 (Stock # GFD19-002) - $29,990
2017 HURRICANE FD 198 RE (Stock # GFD198-028) - $32,990
2017 HURRICANE FD 198 RE (Stock # GFD198-023) - 
2017 HURRICANE FD 198 RE (Stock # GFD198-031) - $33,990
2017 HURRICANE FD 198 (Stock # GFD198-034) - $32,990

MAJEK:
2017 Majek 25 Illusion R (Stock #MJ251-035) - $58,995
2017 Majek 25 Illustion R (Stock #MJ251-054) - $59,998
2017 Majek 25 Extreme (Stock #MJ25-173) - $55,998
2017 Majek 25 Extreme (Stock #MJ25-179) - $56,998
2017 Majek 25 Extreme (Stock #MJ25-183) - $56,500
2017 MAJEK 22.6 ILLUSION (Stock # MJ22M2-083) - $53,998
2017 MAJEK 25 ILLUSION R (Stock # MJ25I-038) - $59,998
2017 MAJEK 25 XTREME (Stock # MJ25-166) - $56,998
2017 MAJEK 25 XTREME (Stock # MJ25-181) - $56,500

MASTERCRAFT:
2017 MasterCraft X23 (Stock #4874) - $114,999

PREMIER:
2014 PREMIER 250 SOLARIS (Stock # PR250S-003) - $44,990
2015 PREMIER 221 CAST A WAY (Stock # PR221C-002) - $32,990

RANGER:
2017 RANGER RT188 (Stock # RB188-092) - $24,595
2017 RANGER RT188 (Stock # RB188-108) - $24,995
2017 RANGER RT188 (Stock # RB188-106) - $23,995
2017 RANGER RT198 (Stock # PRB198-013) - $31,388
2017 RANGER Z175 (Stock # RB175-001) - $26,995
2018 RANGER Z185 (Stock # RBZ185-003) - $35,990
2018 RANGER Z185 (Stock # RBZ185-005) - $35,990
2017 RANGER Z520C (Stock # RB520C-041) - $71,188
2017 RANGER Z520C (Stock # RB520C-042) - $71,188
2017 RANGER Z521C (Stock # RBZ521C-027) - $72,990
2017 RANGER Z521C (Stock # RBZ521C-033) - $72,990
2017 RANGER Z522D (Stock # RBZ522-018) - $75,488

RANGER PONTOON:
2017 RANGER PONTOON RP223F (Stock # RB223F-002) - $37,995 Plus $100 Ranger Wear
2017 RANGER PONTOON RP223C (Stock # RB223C-005) - $35,995 Plus $100 Ranger Wear
2017 RANGER PONTOON RP223C (Stock # RB223C-003) - $36,990 Plus $100 Ranger Wear
2017 RANGER PONTOON RP243C (Stock # RB243C-001) - $42,990 Plus $100 Ranger Wear
2017 RANGER PONTOON RP243C (Stock # RB243C-002) - $42,990 Plus $100 Ranger Wear
2018 RANGER PONTOON RP200F (Stock # RB200F-011) - $27,995 Plus $250 Bass Pro Gift Card/$100 Ranger Wear
2018 RANGER PONTOON RP200F (Stock # RB200F-014) - $27,995 Plus $250 Bass Pro Gift Card/$100 Ranger Wear 
2018 RANGER PONTOON RP200F (Stock # RB200F-015) - $27,995 Plus $250 Bass Pro Gift Card/$100 Ranger Wear
2018 RANGER PONTOON RP200F (Stock # RB200F-016) - $27,995 Plus $250 Bass Pro Gift Card/$100 Ranger Wear
2018 RANGER PONTOON RP200F (Stock # RB200F-017) - $27,995 Plus $250 Bass Pro Gift Card/$100 Ranger Wear
2018 RANGER PONTOON RP220F (Stock # RB220F-006) - $34,995 Plus $500 Bass Pro Gift Card/$100 Ranger Wear
2018 RANGER PONTOON RP220C (Stock # RB220C-002) - $34,995 Plus $500 Bass Pro Gift Card/$100 Ranger Wear
2018 RANGER PONTOON RP220C (Stock # RB220C-003) - $34,995 Plus $500 Bass Pro Gift Card/$100 Ranger Wear
2018 RANGER PONTOON RP220C (Stock # RB220C-004) - $34,995 Plus $500 Bass Pro Gift Card/$100 Ranger Wear

SEA FOX:
2017 SEA FOX 200 VIPER (Stock # SF200V-011) - $29,995
2017 SEA FOX 220 VIPER (Stock # SF220V-012) - $38,500
2017 SEA FOX 220 VIPER (Stock # SF220V-018) - $37,998
2017 SEA FOX 240 VIPER (Stock # SF240V-008) - $58,995
2017 SEA FOX 240 VIPER (Stock # SF240V-005) - $57,998

SKEETER:
2017 SKEETER FX21LE DEMO (Stock # SKFX21-021) - $59,990
2017 SKEETER SX230 BAY (Stock # SK230B-001) - $52,990

SPORTSMAN:
2017 SPORTSMAN 227 MASTERS (Stock # SP227-048) - $41,500
2017 SPORTSMAN 227 MASTERS (Stock # SP227-051) - $41,995
2017 SPORTSMAN 247 MASTERS (Stock # SP247-047) - $66,649
2017 SPORTSMAN 267 MASTERS (Stock # SP267-002) - $101,995

XPRESS:
2016 XPRESS X19 (Stock # XPX19-005) - $29,990
2016 XPRESS XP7 (Stock # XP7B-007) - $17,990


----------

